# help modding my 04 gto



## blwest187 (Oct 15, 2014)

i have mostly stock 04 gto ls1 all i have done to it is a CAI. i have 800 to spend on it an not sure what i should get. the goal is to get around 450rwhp in time with no forced induction. i thought about changing the heads, intake, or the TB just not sure which route to go. then i was thing maybe doing the exhaust system any help would b nice.
atriot:

ps: i do understand it will all have to be done in time...this is my first car im doing anything major to. plus i figuard having less then 14k on the motor it was a good one to pick plus i love these gtos


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

The cheapest way is to do all the power upgrades at once (If you get tune now you will have to tune again after the cam etc...). I would always suggest to do suspension first since it is a known weak link but at 14k miles it should be fine. If you have a m6 get a shifter because the stock one is really bad. You mentioned exhaust but don't waist your money on a catback because it just makes the car louder. Save a little more and get longtubes. You will need them for any future upgrades too. 
And fyi 450whp costs more than 5k and thats engine only. Add another 5k for drivetrain, suspension, exhaust and others. Actually even more. And thats parts only.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With where you're at and where you want to go a set of LTs w/high flow cats would be a good start. If it's a manual a MGW-P or GMM shifter would be right up there with it. Both are the base of what you want to do and adds to everyday driving as well as performance.

Front RR bushings, strut bushings/bearings and bump stops are almost necessary and could be done especially if you don't need a shifter. Springs in particularly the rears are weak as well as shocks and struts and should be addressed if they haven't been already. A basic suspension/handling upgrade could be another whole step. A cam with a tune would be the performance mod after all of that.

FWIW the intake and TB are in the end stages as they start giving a lot less bang for the buck. Heads are good for power after the cam. With about what your current budget is I bought a tuning suite and a wideband and learned to tune. It's been extremely cost effective in the end as my work has taken around 8 years of constant changes and multiple retunes and diagnosis.


My estimates are based on having you do the work.


----------



## blwest187 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have the A4. I i know it will b a lot of cash to get it were i want it but ive always wanted a built car. So in time it will be done. 
i wouldn't mine doing muffle just to make it a bit louder. i was was thinking flowmast super 10 there like $70 a muffle then $50 to get them put on.
what do u think of the Diablo Tuners.... so i can tune it myself for the time being. ik it will need a custom tune in time after cam,head,an intake.


----------



## blwest187 (Oct 15, 2014)

Svede1212 which tuning suite and a wideband do you us?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

One thing you will find out is modding for power will keep making it progressively louder. My car screams with the quietest muffs I could find (Borla Pro XPS). LTs and cats should be done before you decide anything. Form will follow function.

Handhelds are pretty limited for tuning. I have HP Tuners Pro and an Innovate LC-1 wideband. I was doing basic tuning in just a week or so after doing some reading online. I've done countless adjustments in the eight years I've had it both with the many tweaks and major mods I've done.


----------

